# New pedalboard project



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

My wife gave me a bag from her photography lab and I'm building a pedalboard with it. I'll update the thread with pictures as the project progresses


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Looking forward to the pics as it progresses.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks for the interest greco, I might be able to work on it tomorrow, probably painting day.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I look forward to your progress too, good luck!

That's the way to do a DIY board though, start with the case and fit the board to it, 
rather than building the board and then hunting for a case to fit.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Thank you! I tried the (last) approach with my first two boards, still no case for them.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I actually just dropped off a case I had lying around to get a local guy to build me a board to fit. Even though I gave him the dimensions for quoting purposes, him actually having the case while building seemed like a no-brainer. He's building it now and expecting to go back next week some time to decide on stain for final colour. I've seen some pictures of his work on amp risers and guitar display cases and I'm really looking forward to seeing how my board turns out. It'll be my 1st.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Some sanding paper and matte finish paint and it will be ready for velcro in a few hours.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Second layer almost dry. Love this can of paint.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I actually liked the rustic look of the original post. Why make it fancy?


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Dorian2 said:


> I actually liked the rustic look of the original post. Why make it fancy?


Like this?


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

amagras said:


> Like this?


I like that ! Did you do this?


Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2016)

how's this for custom/rustic.
you can almost say hillbilly.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

laristotle said:


> how's this for custom/rustic.
> you can almost say hillbilly.
> 
> View attachment 18829


That comment simply can't apply to that fabulous, custom, quality, durable, artisan speaker cable you have there.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

bzrkrage said:


> I like that ! Did you do this?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Other Brain


I did, from a picture I found on Internet. It was quite a work at the moment








Just found good Velcro at Michael's


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)




----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

still needs a second floor that I might just borrow from my first board.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

There we go!


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Great job on that. Turned out pretty nice.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Ready for rehearsals!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Good job!! Looks good.


----------



## MelodyQuaker (Mar 5, 2016)

This is one I built as a trade for work on my truck.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2016)

Ha! I have the same rug in my basement.
Mine has fringes though.


----------



## MelodyQuaker (Mar 5, 2016)

laristotle said:


> Ha! I have the same rug in my basement.
> Mine has fringes though.


Lol


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Damn you guys and your fancy rugs.

Here's the one in my basement:


----------

